# Sea Cucumber



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

a friend's sea cucumber... straight from their facebook post


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Bayinaung said:


> a friend's sea cucumber... straight from their facebook post


Euuuiiiiiii look nasty


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

lol ikr. apparently it has NO TASTE but has a nice bite. don't know what that means.


----------

